# Shore fishing possibilities on devil's lake?



## gtfourmn (Mar 29, 2007)

I go to UND, and was talking to a friend who is from Devil's Lake and he mentioned that Devil's lake had some excellent Walleye, Perch & White bass fishing.

I'm by no means an experience angler, but I've been fly fishing and fighting carp/cats for a few years now.

I was thinking of heading out to DL this weekend and doing some shore fishing.

Can anyone direct me to a descent public fishing spot? I don't want to get ticketed or anything for fishing somewhere I'm not suppose to be.

Right now, I'm not targeting anything specifically, and will be happy if I can hook up with some white bass or walleye on the fly.

Thanks guys.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

gtfourmn said:


> I go to UND, and was talking to a friend who is from Devil's Lake and he mentioned that Devil's lake had some excellent Walleye, Perch & White bass fishing.
> 
> I'm by no means an experience angler, but I've been fly fishing and fighting carp/cats for a few years now.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Nodak Outdoors.

Wow did you land in fishing Mecca! There are so many options this time of year to fish around the DL area.... There are so many choices it will hard to narrow down some selections... Often times it is best to go visit Ed's Bait Shop and ask around a bit. Fishing hotspots often vary, and it pays to go with the flow and be mobile to someone's suggestion that is just coming in, or that the staff can help you with.

Common hotspots, are along Highway 57 Bridge, Graham's Island, the channel on the north side of the Country Club, or to drive over to Minneawaken Flats and see where there are congregations of vehicles indicating the good fishing.

The best kept secret though is to get a plat book of the area, and find the channels that flow into DL from the north. Drive the gravel roads north of Highway 2 and find those "irrigation ditches" and look for concrete mini bridges with fast moving water. Go sit on the downstream side of the bridge and cast into the fast moving water and back towards an area to the side where the water slows a bit off the main flow. I've had action so fast and furious that we started throwing bare hooks into the water and had hits in the spring.

Good luck!

Ryan


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

ryan pretty much covered everything, bridges have been open for quite a while now. Im headin out on a week ice fishing trip,,enjoy the ice while it lasts


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I wouldnt plan on fishing anything with fast moving water this year, there is absolutely no runoff and all the coulees are just starting to open up near the bridges. The only spots to fish off shore right now are where there are bridges, forget about culverts and coulees. Another couple weeks and the coulees should be iced out. I'd recommend petes bait shop, right on hwy2 on the east side of DL, Allen will give you some of his very own spots where as the guys from eds are pretty tight lipped.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I would also recommend going to Pete's bait shop!! Stopped at Ed's bait this year and what a waste of time and bait!! His fatheads were the size of small crappie minnows plus info on the latest bite or where to fish was no existant.


----------

